# Loperamide Overdoser?



## JulesEngland (Jul 9, 2002)

I am a new user of this site and have to say that it has been a godsend. I am nearly 23 and was diagnosed with IBS [predominantly D], nearly 3 years ago. At first I started taking immodium after having an attack of D, but slowly began being pro-active in my approach and now take it before going out or before starting the day. Although my doctor says this is harmless I wondered if other people use it this way. I also wondered about calcium supplements, does anyone around my age take them? I would just like say that reading some of the topics i feel luckier than most. I can happily go clubbing, to work, out for the day as long as I have taken the loperamide, if I need to go it is not so urgent.Any comments would be greatly appreciated and thank you all for being an big comfort to me.


----------



## pauld (Jul 3, 2002)

I have only just been diagnosed with I B S but have had symtoms for years and put off going to see the doctor untill about four months ago he has put me on some tablets (cant think what) When i asked him about lopedermide he said that they wouldnt be strong enough.The question i was going to ask is do you get cramps and pains before you go out if so has it affected your confidence mine has really took a kicking i havent been out with mates for months now cant raise the courage without getting stomache cramps


----------



## JulesEngland (Jul 9, 2002)

Only get pains and cramps before going to toilet [thats usually the sign that i am going to have an episode!], but very sorry to hear that this is affecting you. Loperamide tablets just calm the bowel down altogether, they are designed for diarrhoea but i dont suppose it would hurt to try them for your pains, if your pains are associated with going to the loo. My IBS started in 2nd year of uni, so yes my confidence did take a downturn. However I have decided that I am only young and this cannot dictate me staying in the house all the time. All my friends know about the IBS and going out with them is one of the few things that keeps me sane, I could never let anything interfere with that.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Daily dosing with Loperamide (usually 2x a day rather than taking it all at once) is listed as a standard treatment for IBS.It is very hard to over-dose on Loperamide (it does effect opiod receptors so if you take extreme excesses of it you can get into trouble, but the only case in the medical literature is an opiate addict who took like 160 pills at a time...so it takes quite a bit to really overdose on it).Antispasmodics are sometimes needed for the pain, and Loperamide can help a bit, but may not be enough. Lomotil is similar to Loperamide, and has an antispasmodic agent as well as the antidiarrheal (But is more prone to over-dose problems so it usually prescription rather than over the counter) There are a number of antispasmodics on the market, most of them are used for IBS.K.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

To be honest, i don't think loperimide (imodium) is gonna help with stomach cramps. It is made to stop D and that it what is does. Imodium advance (v. expensive) is meant to help with pain.


----------

